# Dolphin,snowy's,tripletail,scorpiaon grouper,tile



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

The team [Tim, Rob, B-rad and myself], set out for the Spur around day light. The seas out of Pensacola pass were only a day to dream for. There was no chop to speak of and just a light breeze. Tim and Rob did the driving out today and for once I sat in the bean bags. The water started to turn a deep blue about 5 miles south of the 131. Lots of flying fish along with scattered grass. There were some tuna busting in open water with friget birdsflying over head. Just a short distance pass the pipe line a nice push running east to west with some scattered grass init. We stopped and worked the area with combo's, live bait, then plastics. But no one was home so off again to the south. We found another push just north of the Spur about 4 miles. It was not long and the first dolphin hit the ice. Nothing after that for two hours, thenWE decided to run and gun to the south in the canyons. We spotted a nice rip 8 miles south. We put the lines in with a track to the south and it was double hook up, a cuda and a small dolphin. If you could make money selling cuda, youcould get rich today selling them. Lots of small dolphin on the line but we had selected large baits for the old girl. The line had lots of floating debis on it with some nice tripletail and rainbow runner. After a couple of dolphin in the box we decided to run back to the pipe push and see if any fish were now holding on it, plus the weather from the SW was looking pretty black. We found the line again and worked it to the NNW but nothing on it still. Some nicegrass paddieswere spotted and we pulled a nice dolphin and rainbow runner off it. It was getting late and I requested we make a quick stop for a few grouper on the way in. Stopped at a spot in 670 feet and Tim, Rob and Brad made a few quick drops with spinning gearto catch me dinner. Like every day off shore it was great to be able to go with some good freinds and catch a few fish. Gene


----------



## kalebk (Sep 27, 2009)

good catch !:bowdown


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

still some nice fish , driveway looks alittle depressed not having grouper all over it.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice haul of fish!!!! I always hate to hear how nice it was out there when I'm stuck on shore with obligations to attend my son's soccer game.It's always easier to missout when you hear how roughit was with 6-8 ft waves with lots of chop and25 kts winds. Oh well, family comes first, I'm glad you guys were able to enjoy it!!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, 670 ft on a spinner is a FEAT! Nice haul!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Amazing guys... As always!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

way to go guy's.:clap thats still a nice mess of fish there. this has been a very busy month for me on the weekends. it's been 4 weeks without a trip and the withdrawls are getting worse i need a fish fix.







*BUT NOW, all my obligations are fullfilled and october is open for fishing. i'm ready to reel,reel,reel. *


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

I love reading your reports Recess, you guys sure know how to catch fish.

KP


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

670 ft drop on spinning gear? damn i feel back for yall


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, it was smooth yesterday morning...i could have water skiied out to the spur. We found a couple of decent pushes, and some ofthe weeds were holding afew fish. Gene ran the guantlet on the wayback to shore,and we were able to dodge a few little cells that moved into the area late in the afternoon. Guys, it was fun as usual. Rainbowrunner sashimi and grouper daniels is on the menu for tonight.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *KPTN (9/27/2009)*I love reading your reports Recess, you guys sure know how to catch fish.
> 
> KP


You are one of the reasons we post. Thanks for the comment. Gene


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

thats a nice mess of fish :clap:bowdown


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *recess (9/26/2009)*The team [Tim, Rob, B-rad and myself], set out for the Spur around day light. The seas out of Pensacola pass were only a day to dream for. There was no chop to speak of and just a light breeze. Tim and Rob did the driving out today and for once I sat in the bean bags. The water started to turn a deep blue about 5 miles south of the 131. Lots of flying fish along with scattered grass. There were some tuna busting in open water with friget birdsflying over head. Just a short distance pass the pipe line a nice push running east to west with some scattered grass init. We stopped and worked the area with combo's, live bait, then plastics. But no one was home so off again to the south. We found another push just north of the Spur about 4 miles. It was not long and the first dolphin hit the ice. Nothing after that for two hours, thenWE decided to run and gun to the south in the canyons. We spotted a nice rip 8 miles south. We put the lines in with a track to the south and it was double hook up, a cuda and a small dolphin. If you could make money selling cuda, youcould get rich today selling them. Lots of small dolphin on the line but we had selected large baits for the old girl. The line had lots of floating debis on it with some nice tripletail and rainbow runner. After a couple of dolphin in the box we decided to run back to the pipe push and see if any fish were now holding on it, plus the weather from the SW was looking pretty black. We found the line again and worked it to the NNW but nothing on it still. Some nicegrass paddieswere spotted and we pulled a nice dolphin and rainbow runner off it. It was getting late and I requested we make a quick stop for a few grouper on the way in. Stopped at a spot in 670 feet and Tim, Rob and Brad made a few quick drops with spinning gearto catch me dinner. Like every day off shore it was great to be able to go with some good freinds and catch a few fish. Gene


Good job guys.....nice report as allways....i should have been out there..i heard it was beautifull......looking fwd to your next report as allways!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like another great trip, even though you didnt get the bill you were looking for. Couldnt ask for a better day to be out there.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I hope to make it to you all's level someday!!! :bowdown

I would like to go out and target the Lady in the Blue/White suit, and still be able to put some meat in the box.

Keep posting!!!


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Always like seeing ya'lls report:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

nice mixed bag and great report!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks for the report Recess. pics are always a plus:clap


----------

